# [ODMP] Essex County Sheriff's Department, New York ~ August 17, 2005



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Essex County Sheriff's Department was killed in the line of duty on August 17, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17845*


----------

